
Kickstarter's Biggest Success Ever: Nano Wristbands Raise $1M - nreece
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663858/kickstarters-biggest-success-ever-nano-wristbands-raise-1m-jump-to-apple-store
======
FrojoS
Great. So now Apple officially sells it!

I love kickstarter.com and this project. I personally have no interest in
getting this product but it just shows what a bright future might be there for
designers.

------
janesvilleseo
The biggest takeaway was that it helped to sell more nanos. That was probably
the main reason Apple decided to add it to their store.

